# Murcia Spain



## Penny13 (Mar 15, 2017)

Just a heads up the Mercia region is moving MH on, nothing aggressive just a polite note written in four languages and the fine 1000 euros
We where at Playa La Carolina ... 
We decided to come back for the view during the day about four stayed hippies and two on walks who weren't notified ( note not left on windscreens either ) 
The lady who cheated to us we saw you WC as we left


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 15, 2017)

*I would consider*

A fine 1000 euros as being fairly aggressive !

Many will appreciate the warning.
Thanks


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 15, 2017)

We are back there  no sign of police today


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 15, 2017)

We were politely moved on from there earlier in the year. Lots of the beaches now have a 'no motorhomes' sign.


----------



## iampatman (Mar 15, 2017)

Where is Playa La Carolina?

Pat


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 15, 2017)

If thats there way of thanking folks for spending money well just wait to we see one of the ships near our coast.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 16, 2017)

iampatman said:


> Where is Playa La Carolina?
> 
> Pat



Its right on the border of Murcia and Almeria near Agilas


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 16, 2017)

iampatman said:


> Where is Playa La Carolina?
> 
> Pat





The green motorhome or any of the tree's the red motorhome are services all you need at the garage ...


----------



## vwalan (Mar 16, 2017)

the garage owner is the cause of all the latest trouble around that area . dont use his garage or any of his so called services . best he left his area as a truck stop. he started about 9 years ago and caused alot of trouble back then . he only wants your money , dont give it to him.


----------



## Skar (Mar 16, 2017)

vwalan said:


> the garage owner is the cause of all the latest trouble around that area . dont use his garage or any of his so called services . best he left his area as a truck stop. he started about 9 years ago and caused alot of trouble back then . he only wants your money , dont give it to him.



Yes, he was building his camperstop this time last year, we guessed that this would happen...


----------



## vwalan (Mar 16, 2017)

Skar said:


> Yes, he was building his camperstop this time last year, we guessed that this would happen...



the toilet drop and water charging started years ago. 
he isnt a very nice man really . certainly caused alot of folk not going to aguilas again i,m sure . 
the woman from the campsite used to be a problem . she used to go around taking pics if you had chairs outside of your van . 
mind she stopped that awhile ago. 
park in car parks ,dont put chairs etc out no yellow ramps etc keep to the rules and your ok.


----------



## jake (Mar 16, 2017)

why bother?keep your money & go where they want us to park !simples !


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 19, 2017)

vwalan said:


> the garage owner is the cause of all the latest trouble around that area . dont use his garage or any of his so called services . best he left his area as a truck stop. he started about 9 years ago and caused alot of trouble back then . he only wants your money , dont give it to him.



Wish we had known that !!! Needed petrol ️ but water was 2 euros we asked three times surely free with a petrol spend ??? No ... ok we are off to find it free and park for free the young lad did laugh


----------

